# Good garage in Ferryhill area Aberdeen?



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Friend of a friend is now working and living in the Ferryhill area of Aberdeen. He's looking for a good garage to fit a set of disks to his MX-5.

Anyone recommend any garages up that way?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Albyn garage up on albyn lane. Great service and the prices are pretty decent


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks. Take it they know what they're doing and have decent setup?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would say so, boy that owns the place was an experienced vw tech, have a good set up there. Worth your mate giving them a call, boy that owns the place is called Simon.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

I would say John Park at Union Glen. Never seen them ordering cheap parts.


----------

